

Romney victory site goes live by mistake - jfc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57547222-71/romney-victory-site-goes-live-by-mistake/

======
antidoh
"Indeed, the Mitt Romney.com site still bears the headline: "Smaller, Smarter
Simpler Government."

Any hack manager that comes into a new corporation immediately attempts to
recreate some past victory that he had elsewhere.

Romney's experience is buying companies, cutting them back to appear
profitable, then flipping them when he could or plundering them into
bankruptcy and personal profit when he couldn't. "Harvesting" is the term he
used.

So that's all he knows. Cuttting. "Smaller."

